# Throwin in da cai!



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

Im throwin in a coldair intake on it..the piping from da sent. sr20..it will fit with some cuttin ...but any tips?..has anyone done it? well ..first i need a smaller batt...and probably move that fusebox right beside it...and cut it and drop it!..I need a cai on my stanz... it runs real warm.. and need the better mpg!! goin 60miles roundtrip to work but mos important it will be more responsive to the throttle cuz i jus got a short ram..mad hot air!!!..SO hit me back if anyone knows some shit... thanks


----------



## 92stanza (Sep 4, 2005)

Heres my custom made CAI.....


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*Yep!*

Hell yeah ...I saw that on google image search...right after i posted that..Did you need to get a real small battery?<---looks like it..cuz mines huge, theres no way im gonna get a 2 1/2 inch pipe between there.
Next im gonna throw on the '02 sentra 17'' 5-bar with a chrome finish or high gloss back w/ lip.


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*Wiring!?!*

A do you know how to wire the parkin lights(two amber rectangle lights) with the steady on side corner (turn signal light). So when you turn on the parkin lights the corner lights stay on with them and just have the two amber lights flash when signaling..let me know...thanks


----------



## mike1988 (Sep 6, 2005)

yeah how did you get the down pipe down pipe between the head light and the battery does it run down that gap there to behind the bumper or what can you let me know im gonna check antrx.com to see how they have it done there so ill probably post a link it i find a how to on it


----------



## mike1988 (Sep 6, 2005)

ok heres a link to the site

http://www.antrx.com/tech/article.php?t=4437&a=budginator&v=t


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*In Need....CAI*

Hell yeah thats all it is,i need a smaller batt...and lil fabricating will work..cuz it worked before..i had a '99 Sennt da ga16 that i had to doit on..I ordered intake for the sr20 on purpose for a bigger pipe 2 1/2 .more air..so i just had to cut the hole bigger..for da big one! Man thats gonna open that ka24 up nice...better mpg...more responsive which my stanz lacks cuz it runs real warm with the short ram. CAI gonna be nice and loud too! im curious to know with da auto. trans...shit but da Sennt was 5spd and i would drop it down next to walls, intake droppin down on the drivers side so its real loud!..pullin Civic Si's...Sennt only havin only bolt-ons w/act clutch<--nice...But..now.. Im not even into racing anymore..that shit gets old real quick!...and after just selling my '90 Teg w/jdm b16a1...spoon ecu..w/ act clutch, im still chillin....even though Da Teg was real quick,... killin Cobra's and 5.0 and shit..then they would ask me if i was sprayin. but ..... like i said it gets old. Thats just me...damn my bad for gonna all in detail and shit..Hope you enjoyed reading this thread!!


----------

